#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-02
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<creatioexnihilo> ei
<creatioexnihilo> ei
<Drakevr> Καλημέρα
<Drakevr> καλησπέρα τέτοια ώρα βασικά
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2229-1: GnuTLS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2229-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-03
<_4dnan_> Hi, Greek Ubuntu users. I have a question not regarding Ubuntu whatsoever, but since you speak Greek, can you guys tell me what this means ?
<_4dnan_> na zisis <name> kai hronia polla
<_4dnan_> And how to write it in Greek alphabet ? ( I guess kai hronia polla is "many years" - χρόνια πολλά, but na zisis ? )
<_4dnan_> And thanks, sorry for the triple message.
<Drakevr> _4dnan_: 'να ζήσεις'
<Drakevr> essentially its birthday (commonly) wishes
<_4dnan_> Ah,
<_4dnan_> Is it same for male and female ?
<Drakevr> practically means "i wish you to live long and healty"
<Drakevr> yes
<_4dnan_> Okay, thank you !
<Drakevr> it isn't gender tailored, it's the same for both
<_4dnan_> να ζήσεις Bob, χρόνια πολλά. Is correct ?
<_4dnan_>   
<Drakevr> yes it is
<_4dnan_> Okay thanks a lot.
<Drakevr> :)
<Yak1za> kalispear
<Yak1za> kalispera
<junka> kalispera
<Yak1za> pedia exthes ekana format to pc m kai evala ubuntu os main OS
<Yak1za>  kai apla exw kapia erotimata/provlimata
<Yak1za>  uparxei kapios  kalos gnostis
<Yak1za>  ubuntu na me voithisi
<junka> H Eua mas
<Yak1za>  einai edo ? eva?
<junka> !ask | Yak1za
<lubotu3> Yak1za: Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<Yak1za> kalos
<Yakiza>  m vgazi ena crash report  to opio lei
<Yakiza> "The application CPU frequency Scaling IndicatorHas closed unexpectedly
<Yakiza>   ti boro na kano
<junka> na kaneis report arxika
<junka> alla nomizo oti crusharei gt h cpu sou den ypostirizei scaling
<Yakiza> kai pos to ftiaxno afto parakalw?
<junka> ti cpu exeis
<Yakiza> den ksero pos boro na  do sta ubuntu ta xaraktiristika tou pc gt tora m to dosan to  pc aufto uparxei kati paromio san to dxdiag
<junka> Yakiza, Settings < Details
<Yakiza> junka signomi file ala eimai terma axarios sta ubuntu ekana search gia setting kai m evgle  compizconfig settings afto enois ?
<junka> oxi den ennow ayto
<junka> ama eisai arxarios pws evales ayto to ppa
<junka> kai to freqcpu
<Yakiza>  eimai sxetikos apo pc
<Yakiza>  opote psaxtika st google me to xriazotan
<junka> deksia pano exei ena granazi
<Yakiza> oxi pos  ta katanoisa ola apla  ida pia einai ta apolitos aparetia
<junka> pata apo System Settings
<junka> ekei*
<Yakiza> ok
<junka> compizconfig settings dn nomizo na einai gia arxarious
<Yakiza>  den file  ego apla psaxtika ligo sto google kai oti m arese to ekana
<Yakiza> to aniksa afto p m eipes
<Yakiza> uparxei private room gia na min spamaroume?
<junka> mhn se anixei
<junka> dn kanoume spam
<Yakiza>  orea to aniksa afto p m eipes epita?
<junka> pigaineis sto details
<junka> kai mou les ti processor exeis
<Yakiza> den grafi kapou details  grafi mono language support software updates land scape service printer security&privacy
<junka> kane scroll down
<junka> einai stin teleutaia seira
<Yakiza> den exei pio kato thes na bis me teamviewer i skype na dis min taleporoumaste?
<junka> ti othoni exeis? 11ara?
<Yakiza> 22ara lg
<junka> miso ligo
<Yakiza> fisika
<Yakiza> :)
<junka> Yakiza, to sound to vlepeis? :)
<Yakiza> sec
<Yakiza> ooxi ekei den exei sound
<Yakiza>  thes na bo stis rithmisis p vlepo  pio mic xrisimopio kai tettia?
<junka> ah
<junka> thelo na pas pano deksia sto granazi
<Yakiza> ekei piga kai bika sot system settings
<junka> kai na click to "About this computer:
<junka> "
<Yakiza> ok
<Yakiza> to system setting m anikse pali
<Yakiza>  ta idia exei mesa tpt gia details mipos prepi na grapso kati sto terminal gia na katevi?
<Yakiza> kati?
<Yakiza> na sou po to skype m na s kanw share screen?
<junka> Yakiza, trekse se terminal
<junka> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Yakiza> ok
<Yakiza> to etreksa
<Yakiza> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Yakiza> yakiza@Yakiza:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo processor	: 0 vendor_id	: GenuineIntel cpu family	: 6 model		: 23 model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping	: 10 microcode	: 0xa0b cpu MHz		: 2992.203 cache size	: 6144 KB physical id	: 0 siblings	: 2 core id		: 0 cpu cores	: 2 apicid		: 0 initial apicid	: 0 fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 13 wp		: yes flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtr
<junka> den gnorizo ti fteei gia to cpufreq, eisai eleutheros na anoikseis neo thema sto forum
<junka> ti allo provlima antimetopizeis
<junka> pantos ayto pou les de vlepeis sound, details sto settings
<junka> mallon to system s einai broke
<Yakiza> kati akoma
<Yakiza>  pou vlepo ti karta grafikon exei ?
<Yakiza>  ean einai kali ?
<Yakiza>  gt thelo na pekso ena pexnidi to dota 2 ean kseris kai ap tin stigmi p evala ubuntu  kolao
<Yakiza> episis kati p bori na min gnorizete  Anikse to demonoid.me egine demonoide.ph
<junka> eimai sigouros ayto exei 5 etia
<Yakiza> nai eimai pl sigouros gt me ta windows epeza kanonika kai tora kolao ( boris na m pis pos kitai tin karta grafikon m) sugnomi ean se zalisa ean einai pes m na stamatiso
<junka> trexe se terminal
<junka> hwinfo -gfxcard
<Yakiza> den to trexi sigoura to egrapses sosta
<junka> Yakiza, ennooysa gia to demonoid oxi to provlima soy
<Yakiza> ah
<Yakiza>  nai file sigoura anikse
<Yakiza>   http://www.demonoid.ph/files/
<Yakiza> w8 gt berdeftika
<Yakiza> hwinfo -gfxcard
<Yakiza> edoo vlepo tin karta grafikon m?
<junka> sudo lshw -c display
<Yakiza> *-display:0                     description: VGA compatible controller        product: 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 03        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0        resources: irq:48 memory:f7c00000
<Yakiza> man den katalaveno xristo diafotise me kali einai gia na pezo games?
<junka> kapoia integrated intel exe
<junka> exeis
<Yakiza> to katalava afto  tora ean einai kali den katalava memmory kai tetia
<junka> de gnorizo
<Yakiza> euxaristo pl
<Yakiza>   gia ton xrono s
<Yakiza>  me voithises arketa ena telefteo erotima  mipos exeis na m protinis kati na katevaso gia to litourgiko ? xthes ekana to forma
<Yakiza> t
<junka> exo na sou proteino na mhn pas k katevaseis oti diavazeis sta diafora site xwris na ksereis ti kanoyn
<junka> otan les kollaei
<junka> kollaei genika i otan paizeis games?
<Yakiza>   den exw kai games tora to katevasa
<Yakiza>  kai me to p beno game
<Yakiza>  kolai pl
<junka> ti game
<Yakiza> dota 2
<junka> pws to ekanes install?
<Yakiza>  download steam apo to ubuntu software center kai meta mesa apo to steam kaneis install to dota 2
<Yakiza>  mipos na to kano run apo to playonlinux
<junka> oxi
<Yakiza> loipon
<junka> laptop einai?
<junka> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/50/System_Settings_on_Ubuntu_13.04_Screenshot.png/640px-System_Settings_on_Ubuntu_13.04_Screenshot.png
<junka> ayta de ta vlepeis
<Yakiza>  oxi
<Yakiza>  pc eiani apla m to feran tora tis dell einai arketa palio ddr2
<Yakiza> nai
<Yakiza>  des xthes m ta edixne ola
<Yakiza> afta ta ikonidia
<Yakiza>  simera m dixni ta misa kai ligotera
<junka> exeis xalasei to systima sou
<junka> kane backup k ksanakane install
<Yakiza> tha m diagrafoun ola?
<junka> nai ektos an ta swseis kapou allou
<Yakiza> po
<junka> ekanes ksexwristo partition /home?
<junka> de nomzio
<LoganL> Geias sas paidia
<Yakiza>   oxi den iksera pos ginete sta ubuntu na to kano afto na to xoriso stin  mesi pados otan eixe windows eixe 2 partition mipos emine
<LoganL> Yakiza,
<Yakiza> Geia s file
<LoganL> ti akrivos ekanes ?
<LoganL> mporeis na thimitheis ?
<LoganL> sorry den parakolouthousa apo tin arxi
<Yakiza> oxi den ekana kati   apla  ekana install ena game
<Yakiza> afto
<Yakiza>  tpt alo
<junka> e pws ena game
<LoganL> kai ti allo
<LoganL> ?
<junka> afou eipes epsakses sto google
<junka> k evales oti evlepes
<Yakiza>  ola ta ala p ekana install  ta ekana exthes
<LoganL> apla katevases to steam
<Yakiza>  mexri simera m ta edixne
<LoganL> egw genika milaw :P
<Yakiza>  ola apo ta system settings
<Yakiza>  logan akou na dis
<Yakiza>  ekana install xthe  ubuntu os main OS sto pc kai apla epsaksa ti xriazete na kano install  apo terminal ktlp ta ekana exthes afta
<LoganL> main os diladi na ksekinaei prwto
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza>  kai apla simera katevasa to dota 2(steam) kai   den m dixni sto system settings ola  osa eprepe na m dixni eno xthes ta edixne kanonika
<Yakiza>   exw mono ubuntu sto pc tpt alo
<LoganL> junka, mou leei ta misa ?
<LoganL> :P
<junka> LoganL, de ksero diavase ti sizitisi
<LoganL> loipon Yakiza
<Yakiza> pedia  ean thelete katevazo team viewer
<LoganL> kai junka
<Yakiza>  gt genika na eksigo den eksigo kala
<LoganL> signwmi pou epemvenw
<junka> Yakiza, ego omws den katevazo teamviewer gt opws epanalimena sou eipa de vazo pragmata ektos tou ubuntu software center
<Yakiza> oxi re si man daksi to palikari me voithouse opios bori an me help gt newbie  eiami sto ubuntu
<LoganL> alla kallitera na prospathisoume na vroume ti fteei kai sti xiroteri pali install
<Yakiza> apla gia na dis ti exw kanei (remote controll einai)
<LoganL> kserw
<Yakiza> lipon logan  as arxiso mia me ena provlimataki m  vgazi molis ksekinao to pc
<junka> kleistou kwdika ki olas!! :P
<Yakiza>  m vgazi  ena crash report
<Yakiza> The application CPU frequency Scaling IndicatorHas closed unexpectedly
<LoganL> evales to applet
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza>  sr? den ksero apo ubuntu tpt file  ti enois?
<junka> auto einai apla mia sinepia
<LoganL> nai den einai kati
<LoganL> junka, +1\
<LoganL> :P
<Yakiza> :P
<LoganL> allo
<junka> ennow oti
<junka> koitas to dentro
<LoganL> kata to boot
<junka> k oxi to dasos
<Yakiza>   loipon
<LoganL> Yakiza, kata to boot
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza>  ti enois kata to boot?
<junka> poio boot
<Yakiza>   afto to crash m to vgazi em to to anigo
<junka> molis kanei log in
<Yakiza> yy
<Yakiza>  beno epifania kai m to vgazi
<LoganL> allo
<LoganL> periergo
<LoganL> 14.04 exeis ?
<junka> Yakiza, ego sou proteino na kaneis backup ta arxeia sou k na ksanakanei install to ubuntu
<junka> k autin tin fora na eisai pio prosextikos sto ti kaneis install
<Yakiza> yy
<LoganL> to cpufreq to eixa dokimasei kai gw kai itan poli baggy
<LoganL> para poli kai emena mou eixe kanei provlimata sto 12.04
<junka> ego dn to xrisimopoio
<junka> lol
<Yakiza> cpu frequency  ti na dokimaso?
<junka> poio 12.04 mwre
<LoganL> lew gw twra
<LoganL> Yakiza, thimase oti to vales
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> oxi katevasa kapia pramata p eidaa se kapia video p elegan ta xriazese opos fipote
<junka> Yakiza, tha hthela na baleis sto gpaste to  bush history soy :P
<Yakiza>   gpaste? to bush history ? pedia miliste m les kai eimai aftistiko kalitera gt den ksero tpt apo ubuntu
<junka> tpt plaka kano
<junka> kali tyxi ego pao gia nani
<Yakiza> ok
<Yakiza> logan sinexizoume ligo emeis?
<LoganL> Yakiza,
<Yakiza> ela
<Yakiza> ?
<junka> eisai eleutheros na anoikseis neo thema sto forum an thes
<LoganL> sudo apt-get remove indicator-cpufreq
<LoganL> nai sigoura
<LoganL> gt kai emeis noobades eimaiste
 * junka prosvlithike tamala
<LoganL> kala egw mwre
<LoganL> esu lege oti thes
<LoganL> etsi kai alliws oti dilwseis eisai :P
<Yakiza> des logan emena to kirio provlima tora einai na beno dota2(togame m dld) xoris na kolao opos ebena kai sta windows
<LoganL> oxi to kurio provlima sou einai na katalavoume ti exeis kanei sto pc
<LoganL> sou edwse mia entoli
<LoganL> tin patises
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> na kses apo windows ksero pola
<Yakiza>  genika apo pc den eiami pl axarios
<Yakiza>  nai patisa y
<Yakiza>  TO EKANE remove
<Yakiza> sr p to ksana anafero mipos thes team viewer?
<LoganL> loipon prin den ti exw oloi tin kouventa
<LoganL> oli tin koubenta
<Yakiza> den prz milame tora
<LoganL> **
<LoganL> to compiz pou kolaei
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> sou elege kamia odigia na to pirakseis
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> oxi m elege na bo sta system settings kai ton leo den ksero pos benis ekei
<Yakiza>  ekana search pano stin anazitisi kai m evgale to compiz afto to n eipa
<LoganL> aa
<LoganL> kai ta xaraktiristika tou pc sou
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> pos s ta dixno?
<LoganL> den ta ksereis ?
<Yakiza> oxi gt den einai diko m
<Yakiza>  tora m to dosan
<Yakiza>  gt eimai skiatho tora gia 6 mines
<Yakiza>  kai m xarisan afto to pc
<Yakiza>  ksero mono ton epeksergasti
<Yakiza> 3ghz 2 pirinos
<Yakiza> intel
<Yakiza> ddr2
<Yakiza> grafikon den exw habari
<Yakiza> vasika thes na milisoume skype gia kaliteri sinenoisi?
<LoganL>  sudo apt-get install lshw
<LoganL> oxi kalitera edw
<Yakiza> orea
<Yakiza> ti einai afto tora p kano install?
<LoganL> den exw skype afti ti stigmi
<Yakiza> o
<Yakiza> ok
<LoganL> ena programma gia na dw ta xaraktiristika
<LoganL>  sudo lshw -short
<Yakiza> lshw is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   kde-l10n-el kde-l10n-engb libcpufreq0 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<LoganL> wraia
<LoganL> sudo lshw -short
<Yakiza> opa afto tora m evgale makrinari
<Yakiza> re man tora skalosa
<Yakiza>  ddr 3 exw
<Yakiza> tsekare
<LoganL> olo
<LoganL> dwse
<Yakiza> H/W path        Device      Class       Description ===================================================                             system      OptiPlex 780 () /0                          bus         0C27VV /0/0                        memory      64KiB BIOS /0/400                      processor   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @  /0/400/700                  memory      128KiB L1 cache /0/400/701                  memory      6
<Yakiza> 2GiB DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1066 MHz
<Yakiza>  afto to grafi kapou mesa.. gt s ekane aste mono afto
<Yakiza> a w8 den xorane ola sto chat
<Yakiza>  w8
<Yakiza> H/W path        Device      Class       Description ===================================================                             system      OptiPlex 780 () /0                          bus         0C27VV /0/0                        memory      64KiB BIOS /0/400                      processor   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @  /0/400/700                  memory      128KiB L1 cache /0/400/701                  memory      6
<LoganL> asto
<Yakiza> kala
<Yakiza>  telika ddr3exw?
<LoganL> lscpu
<LoganL> kai pes m ta mh
<LoganL> z
<Yakiza> ta pia?
<LoganL> mhz
<Yakiza> den ksero ti einai afto sta grafo ola
<Yakiza> Architecture:          x86_64
<Yakiza> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<Yakiza> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<LoganL> me ton idio pc
<LoganL> sou epaize se windows
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> nai
<Yakiza> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<Yakiza> CPU(s):                2
<LoganL> wraia asto
<Yakiza> a sr
<Yakiza> :P
<Yakiza> ok
<Yakiza> vasika ean boris na m pis ean i grafikon m eiani kali kai ean exw ddr 2 i ddr 3  boris?
<LoganL> pia ekdosi tou ubuntu exeis
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> tin teleftea
<Yakiza>  14.04
<LoganL> lspci -v | less
<Yakiza> orea
<Yakiza>  vlepo pia einai
<LoganL> pia einai
<Yakiza>  ala den boro na katlavo tean eiani kali
<Yakiza>  lspci -v | less
<LoganL> pes m pia einai
<Yakiza> op sr
<Yakiza> Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<LoganL> wraia
<Yakiza> loipon kali einai ti fasi enoo sikoni pexnidia ?
<LoganL> katse mporeis na exeis kai 2 ri
<Yakiza> xaxa
<Yakiza> sovara?
<LoganL> lspci -v | less dwsto olo
<Yakiza> den pezi na xorai ala
<Yakiza> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, I
<Yakiza> na sto stilo komati komati
<LoganL> nai
<Yakiza> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<Yakiza> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48 	Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M] 	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] 	I/O ports at ecb8 [size=8] 	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Ke
<Yakiza> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Memory at f7b00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M] 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Yakiza> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0276 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47 	Memory at f7ae0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K] 	Memory at f7ad9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 	I/O ports at ece0 [size=32] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: e1000e
<Yakiza> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16 	I/O ports at ff20 [size=32] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<Yakiza> 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17 	I/O ports at ff00 [size=32] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<Yakiza> 00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22 	I/O ports at fc00 [size=32] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<Yakiza> 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22 	Memory at f7ada000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
<Yakiza> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0420 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 49 	Memory at f7adc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<Yakiza> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode]) 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0 	I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff 	Memory behind bridge: f7900000-f79fffff 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fc000000-00000000fc1fffff 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: pciepor
<LoganL> katse
<Yakiza> ok
<Yakiza> exei pl akomi
<LoganL> lspci | grep VGA
<LoganL> auto epsaxna tosi wra sorry
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> apla to egrafa lathos
<Yakiza> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Yakiza> ok
<LoganL> kai den m to evgaze
<LoganL> wraia
<LoganL> exei mia intel
<LoganL> diladi
<Yakiza> boris na katalavis
<Yakiza>  ti einai omos gt ego oxi
<Yakiza>    ?
<Yakiza>  kali oxi kali?
<Yakiza>  kai episis pos boroume na doume sta ubuntu ean exw ddr 2 i 3?
<Yakiza>  se exw zalisi aderfe ala sr den ksero tpt
<LoganL> den me exeis zalisei
<LoganL> katse kai diavazw gia na sou pw
<LoganL> ides kapou oti thelei ddr3 ram ?
<Yakiza> ok
<Yakiza> oxi akrivos ala se kati p m eipes na grapso sto terminal
<Yakiza> kapou egrafe ddr3
<Yakiza> afto
<LoganL> ddr3 einai 2 giga
<Yakiza> dld  epeksergastis ola einai ddr3 ?
<LoganL> sto dota2 thelei leei 4 giga ram
<Yakiza>  oxi
<LoganL> ddr3 einai i ram
<LoganL> http://store.steampowered.com/app/570/
<LoganL> mi mou les oxi emena :p
<Yakiza> xaxax
<LoganL> xaaxxa
<Yakiza> w8 na sinenoithoume
<Yakiza> exw 4gb ram
<LoganL> oxi 2
<Yakiza>  i dota den apeti oposdipote 4 i 2 i oti nane apla me 4ara pezis koble
<Yakiza>  episis
<Yakiza>   ginete na einai i ram ddr3 kai i grafikon epeksergastis ddr2?
<LoganL> apo ti katalava i gpu sou einai shared me tin cpu
<LoganL> prepei na einai mazi
<LoganL> enomenes
<Yakiza>   den to katalava to telefteo p eipes ti enois i cpu s  einai shared me tin cpu poses cpu exw?
<LoganL> 1
<LoganL> 2 cores
<Yakiza> a nai koble
<Yakiza> vsk na se kano mia erotisi
<Yakiza>  tora ean pao kai paro mia nvidia get force 1 gb tha beni sto pc tha doulevi?
<LoganL> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=97603
<LoganL> des auto
<Yakiza> to diavasa
<Yakiza>  ala den katalava ti prepi na kano
<Yakiza>  apla katalava oti trexi dota 2 me wine
<Yakiza>  p kai ego exw wine
<LoganL> exeis katevasei kai to wine >?
<Yakiza> nai
<Yakiza> gt malakia ekana?
<Yakiza> to wine to iksera apo to backtrack
<LoganL> oxi
<Yakiza> opote p kataliksame?
<LoganL> alla afou paizei to dota se linux
<LoganL> katse thelw na dw kati
<Yakiza> den xriazotan
<Yakiza> ok
<LoganL> lshw
<Yakiza> e?
<LoganL> kai pes mou to cpu to onoma tiis
<Yakiza> sto terminal
<LoganL> nai
<Yakiza> ti tiis?
<Yakiza> usb
<Yakiza>  ide
<LoganL> cpu
<Yakiza> isa
<LoganL> xalases ?
<LoganL> :P
<Yakiza>   re ego patisa to coman
<Yakiza> xa0x0ax0
<Yakiza> w8 re des
<LoganL> lshw
<Yakiza> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Yakiza>  m evgale afto
<LoganL> sudo lshw
<Yakiza>  kai kato ena megalo katevato
<LoganL> ekei pou leei cpu
<LoganL> mono to onoma tis cpu
<Yakiza>       capabilities: pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppytoshiba int13floppy720 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer acpi usb biosbootspecification netboot      *-cpu           description: CPU           product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz           vendor: Intel Corp.           physical id: 400           bus info: cpu@0           slot: CPU           size: 3GHz    
<LoganL> wraia
<LoganL> einai poli dunati
<LoganL> arketa
<Yakiza> des logan apada se afto sto exw rotisi 5 fores
<Yakiza>  :P
<LoganL> pio re ?
<LoganL> :P
<Yakiza>  telika genika olo to pc einai ddr3
<LoganL> ddr3 einai ram
<Yakiza>     ginete na valo ddr3 karta grafikon?
<LoganL> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM
<LoganL> den nomizw
<Yakiza> kai pos exw ddr3 rams....
<LoganL> exw tin entiposei oti sta laptop paei fix i karta grafikwn den allazei
<LoganL> exw tin enitposi
<LoganL> e ton parakato dialogo ton krataw
<LoganL> parapanw
<Yakiza> re
<Yakiza>  ksekola
<Yakiza>  to mialo s
<Yakiza>  statheros einai
<Yakiza> skalomene
<Yakiza> re bas kai pinis tpt
<LoganL> alithia ?
<Yakiza> yy
<LoganL> nomiza oti milame gia laptop re
<LoganL> kala to exw kapsei
<LoganL> e valtou mia amd
<LoganL> ::P
<Yakiza> a ginete dld na tin alakso
<LoganL> den mou to pes eksalou
<LoganL> nai
<Yakiza>    opote to pc eiani ddr4
<Yakiza> ddr3 xa0x0ax0a00x ddr4 exw ksefigi se ali diastasi
<LoganL> xaxaxa
<LoganL> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM
<Yakiza> gmst opote exw enan ddr3 epeksergasti
<Yakiza> to aniksa ana variomoun na to diavaso tora
<Yakiza> ego apla iksera oti ean exeis  tin mitriki ddr2 den ginete na exeis ddr3 adikimena pano
<LoganL> den kserw apo hw polla
<LoganL> kai sto dota pws kolaei
<LoganL> tremosvinei i othoni ?
<Yakiza> oxi
<LoganL> ta grafika dokimases na ta katevaseis
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza>  kamia sxesi
<Yakiza>  t katevasa ta grafika
<LoganL> apla lagarei
<LoganL> ?
<Yakiza> yy
<Yakiza>  les kai exw pl ms
<LoganL> ms?
<Yakiza>  ms eiani otan kolai pl ping
<Yakiza>  pos na sto po
<LoganL> kalo asto ms
<Yakiza> xaxa :P
<Yakiza> re si boreses na katalavis ean exw kali grafikon?
<YAKIZA> pedia 1 on?
<YAKIZA> ena pl easy  erotima
<YAKIZA>  me voithisan kati pedia prin gia ena htema m ala
<YAKIZA>  me mia edoli p egrapsa sto terminal m efige o ixos
<YAKIZA>  ti na kano?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-04
<zissis> καλημέρα, είναι κανείς εδώ ;
<yakiza> kalimera
<yakiza>  bori kapios na m pit i na patiso sto terminal gia na m dosi leptomeri anafora gia  to ti forai o ipologistis
<yakiza> ram /epeksergasti/grafikon ktlp
<kerato> sudo lshw
<kerato> sudo dmidecode --all
<lineal> KAlispera se olous
<lineal>  exw ena provlima me to system setting
<lineal>  otan patao kai beno sto system settings polla ikonida lipoun( gia paradigma den boro na bo sound settings
<NikTh> lineal: Καλησπέρα. Τι έκδοση Ubuntu χρησιμοποιείς και τι γραφικό περιβάλλον ;
<lineal>   14.04
<lineal>  eimai neos sta ubuntu
<lineal>  ti enois grafiko perivalon
<lineal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453440/missing-system-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04-after-customization exw afto to provlima
<lineal>  m emfanizode mono afta ta ikonida ta ala den iparxoun kai den trexoun
<NikTh> Αυτό που γράφει στην απάντηση (η οποία έχει μαρκαριστεί με το πράσινο τικ) το δοκίμασες;
<lineal> nai
<lineal>  ala den ekana restart to pc
<lineal>  na to kano ena restart na do ean litourgise en teli?
<NikTh> Κάντε το λίγο διαφορετικά.
<NikTh> Άνοιξε ένα τερματικό και δώσε την εντολή
<NikTh> μάλλον τις εντολές
<lineal>  pies edoles?
<lineal>  aftin p egrafe  ekei pera me to prasino to tik?
<NikTh> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop gsettings-desktop-schemas
<NikTh> μια εντολή είναι. Η παραπάνω. Κάνε την copy-paste από εδώ στο τερματικό σου
<NikTh> Μετά κάνε ένα logout - login και δες αν έφτιαξε.
<lineal> sudo apt-get install  afti einai i proti edoli?
<NikTh> Όπως την γράφω εδώ. Μια εντολή είναι.
<NikTh> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop gsettings-desktop-schemas
<lineal> a
<lineal> ok
<lineal> restart enois ?
<NikTh> Κάνε πρώτα logout login χωρίς restart όλο το PC.
<NikTh> Από το εικονίδιο δεξιά πάνω, πρέπει να σου δίνει την επιλογή logout (αποσύνδεση).
<lineal>  nai to patisa
<lineal>  ala den me evgale
<NikTh> Ούτε logout κάνει;
<NikTh> χμμ..
<NikTh> Κάνε ένα restart τότε να δούμε.
<lineal> lock
<lineal>  kanei
<lineal>  log out den kanei
<NikTh> Για δώσε λίγο το αποτέλεσμα της εντολής echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Lineal_> Ela
<Lineal_> file
<Lineal_>   eixw kolisi to sistima
<NikTh> Εδώ είμαι
<Lineal_>  me  ekane log out ksafnika
<Lineal_>  kai eftiakse euxaristo pl
<NikTh> Οκ.
<Lineal_> na se rotisokati akomi
<NikTh> :)
<NikTh> Δώσε λίγο το αποτέλεσμα της εντολής
<NikTh>  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Lineal_>    mia karta grafikon 2 gb nvidia kali einai  oso anafora tin timi
<Lineal_> yakiza@Yakiza:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION ubuntu yakiza@Yakiza:~$
<NikTh> Οκ. Εντάξει
<NikTh> Πες για την κάρτα τώρα.
<Lineal_>   mia nvidia de ksero modelo ala genika nvidia 2gb einai akrivi 80 euro
<Lineal_> i kanonika
<NikTh> Κανονικά την βλέπω.
<Lineal_> orea
<Lineal_> :)
<Lineal_>  na se rotiso kati dioti eimai kenourios sta linux
<NikTh> Αν έχει παθητική ψύξη, (χωρίς ανεμιστήρα) να περιμένεις λίγο ανεβασμένες θερμοκρασίες.
<Lineal_> genika oles aftes tis edoles uparxei kapio site na tis do
<Lineal_> ?
<kerato> google?
<Lineal_>  daksi pera apo google bori na uparxei kapio site p na tis exei mazeme es
<NikTh> Θα τις μάθεις σιγά-σιγά (αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για τερματικό).
<Lineal_> orea :d
<NikTh> Δες αυτή την ενότητα στο φόρουμ
<Lineal_> :D
<NikTh> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewforum.php?f=65
<Lineal_> kai ena telefteo erotima
<Lineal_>  kai sas efxaristo pl
<Lineal_> katevasa compizconfig settings
<Lineal_>  kai evala  na girnaei apo epifanis se epifania me kivo
<Lineal_>  to ekane stin arxi ala meta p ekan arestart kolouse to grafiko kai den m fenotan o kivos mexri p tora den alazi kan
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν σωστά πλέον αυτά τα εφέ στον compiz. Παλιά λειτουργούσαν καλύτερα, τώρα ίσως όχι. Δεν είμαι των εφέ. Άνοιξε ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ, ίσως κάποιος ασχολείται με αυτά και σε καθοδηγήσει.
<Lineal_> ok euxaristo pl
<Lineal_>  :D
<Lineal_>  apoxoro prosorina  pao ga upno
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2230-1: chkrootkit vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2230-1/>
<kyriakoshadj> Καλησπέρα έχω κάνει encrypt τον δίσκο και παρόλο που πατάω τον σωστό κωδικό βγαίνει το BusyBox!Πώς μπορώ να μπώ
<kyriakoshadj> help
<junka> fresh install einai?
<kyriakoshadj> nai
<junka> to pithanotero einai oti dn egine to encryption swsta
<kyriakoshadj> kai ti mporo na kano gia na apallago apo auto?
<junka> na ksanadokimaseis na kaneis install, alla prin apo ayto na kaneis check for errors to livecd sou
<kyriakoshadj> nai alla exo arxeia
<junka> stin erwtisi moy ean einai fresh install my eipes pws nai :s
<kyriakoshadj> nai giati einai simerini
<kyriakoshadj> 2 ores prin
<junka> ara exeis kanei boot kanonika
<kyriakoshadj> nai
<kyriakoshadj> arxika
<kyriakoshadj> kai mpike
<kyriakoshadj> tora den mpainei
<junka> de gnorizo ti na sou pw, mporeis na anoikseis ena neo thema sto forum
<kyriakoshadj> kai dokimasa CAPS LOCK kai mi
<kyriakoshadj> thanks
<LoganL> Καλησπέρα μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει την εντολη για εγκατάσταση του σορσ απλετ για γνομε
<LoganL> ευχαριστώ :)
<junka> source applet gia gnome?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-05
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<therik> καλιμερα tassos
<sicretor> Καλημέρα!
<Yakiza> Poli kalimera sas
<Yakiza> erhome proi proi me nea aporia
<Yakiza> oso anafora to wine
<kerato> oson afora*
<Yakiza>  nai signomi
<Yakiza>  kerato boris na voithisi
<Yakiza> pedia eimai neos sta ubuntu kai otan
<Yakiza> katevasa to wine
<Yakiza>  me evale na dialekso kati to opio to patisa random opou pige to podiki
<Yakiza>  kai den ksero ean itan imadiko
<Yakiza>  to thema m einai oti thelo na trekso ena pexnidi
<Yakiza>  pou to epsaksa sto internet kai oli legane me wine oti trexi
<Yakiza> ala pistevo ekana koutamara otan to katevasa
<Yakiza>  opote bori kapios na me voithisi
<kerato> diladi to egkatesthses to wine h' oxi?
<Yakiza> nai to egatestisa
<Yakiza>  apla kata tin egatastasi prepi na patisa kati lathos pistevo
<kerato> ok kai meta?
<Yakiza> gt ean ta eixa kani ola sosta tha epeze to pexnidi
<Yakiza> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101106/how-to-run-lineage-2-on-ubuntu
<Yakiza> afto to provlima exw
<Yakiza> mipos boris na m pis tis edoles na kano unistall kai install na dokimasoume mazi
<kerato> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Yakiza> kai tora gia install vazo tin edoli p lei sto askubuntu
<Yakiza> ekana to unistall
<Yakiza>  kai evala tora afti tin edoli
<Yakiza> sudo apt-get install wine
<Yakiza> to ekana pali dne m trexi to pexnidi
<Yakiza> ..
<Yakiza> kerato
<Yakiza> sto 2oro
<Yakiza> answer elege na to kano executable ti enoi?
<Yakiza> 2ro*
<kerato> chmod +x arxeio.exe
<yakiza> exw provlima na trekso ena .exe p xriazete wine
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2232-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/>
<jay21> hello
<jay21> exw ena themataki
<jay21> ena internal error
<jay21> einai to swsto meros na rwthsw?
<vasilaros> Καησπέρα. Ποιό πακέτο codecs πιστεύετε οτι είναι καλύτερο για το gnome subtitles; Εννοώ για να παίζει όλα τα αρχεία.
<junka> Πιστευω το ubuntu-restricted-extras ειναι το ιδανικο
<vasilaros> To gstreamer κάνει για το gnome subtitles;
<PIKOLO> kalispera
<PIKOLO> pio ap edo katalaveni kala aglika
<PIKOLO> thelo mia mikri voithia
<yakiza> kalispera
<yakiza> prospatho edo kai 2 ores na kano kati kai den ta kateferno
<yakiza> einai kapios active na me help
<yakiza> gamimena ubuntu
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2241-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2241-1/> || USN-2240-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2240-1/> || USN-2239-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2239-1/> || USN-2238-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2238-1/> || USN-2237-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerability <http://
<LoganL>  Καλησπέρα εχω ένα πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να κάνω login στο ubuntu
<chris1983> είναι κανείς εδώ;
<chris1983> τοκ τοκ
<kerato> hey
<chris1983> πρόβλημα που έχω το ρωτάω εδώ;;
<kerato> y
<chris1983> ωραία...
<chris1983> αναβω υπολογιστη
<chris1983> μετά το κωδικό
<chris1983> δεν κάνει τίποτα
<chris1983> τόσο απλά
<kerato> diladi?
<kerato> meneis sthn o8onh tou login?
<chris1983> ναι...
<kerato> dokimases allo session?
<kerato> px unity 2d an exeis
<chris1983> στη ουσια εμφανιζει τη ταπετσαρια
<chris1983> δεν εχω
<chris1983> ειμαι ασχετος απο ubuntu
<kerato> ctrl+alt+F1 vgaineis se terminal
<chris1983> αλλά νομιζω ότι έχει σχέση με το Unity
<chris1983> βγαίνω με άλλο τρόπο, αλλά δεν  μπορώ να γράψω
<chris1983> αφου μου έβγαλε επιφάνεια εργασία (μονο την εικόνα) έπιασε δεξί κλικ
<kerato> kane ayto pou eipa kai kane login xwris grafiko
<kerato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<chris1983> έφτιαξα φάκελο, οπότε μπορώ να  δω σχεδόν τα πάντα
<chris1983> δεν μπορώ login χωρίς γραφικό... κολλάει...
<chris1983> εκεί που λέει να περιμένω ένα λεπτό
<chris1983> μισό  να δοκιμάσω για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι δεν γίνεται
<kerato> kane search sto google gia "reset unity ubuntu 14.04"
<kerato> h opoia version exeis tespA
<chris1983> ερώτηση: από το system monitor το unity δεξί κλικ, ιδιότητες πρέπει να έχει status "sleeping'?
<chris1983> 14,04 έχω
<kerato> sleeping de shmainei akrivws ayto pou nomizeis oti shmainei
<chris1983> οκ
<chris1983> να κάνω επικόλληση μια σελίδα να δεις τι θα δοκιμάσω;
<chris1983> επιτρέπεται?
<LoganL> egw den mporw na kanw kan login
<chris1983> μήπως σου χάλασε κι εσένα μετά από update?
<LoganL> den kserw eginan xthes updates?
<junka> shmera ekana 80mb updates :D
<junka> no problems :D
<chris1983> έκανα χθες γύρω  στα 150ΜΒ χθες
<LoganL> den nomizw na einai updates to provlima moy kati tha skalisa
<chris1983> μου έβγαλε μήνυμα σχετικά  με nautilus+dropbox, δεν έδωσα σημασία, τελείωσε το update και δεν άναψε  ξανά κανονικά ο υπολογιστής
<LoganL> auto pou sou ipe to kerato to ekanes ?
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> kai ta idia ?
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> twra eisai apo lice
<LoganL> live ?
<LoganL> *
<chris1983> οχι
<LoganL> tote pos afou den sou vgazei to HUD apo ti katalava
<chris1983> έχω σκαλώσει γιατί: βάζω το κωδικό και ανοίγει χωρίς να δείχνει τη μπάρα πάνω και αριστερά
<chris1983> και το λέω αυτό γιατί πάτησα δεξί κλικ και μου έβγαλε το μενού για νεο αρχείο, φάκελο κτλ
<LoganL> nai katalava
<LoganL> mallon thema tou unity emena den me afinei na kanw login
<chris1983> έφτιαξα φάκελο και από εκεί πάω στα προγράμματα
<LoganL> to kalo to palikari
<LoganL> ..
<LoganL> :P
<chris1983> το παλεύω μέχρι να του βγάλω τα μάτια πάλι
<chris1983> (για 4-5-6 φορά)
<chris1983> και να πρέπει να τα περάσω από τν αρχή
<chris1983> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<chris1983> ξέρει κανείς τι είναι λάθος εδώ;
<LoganL> stin entoli les ?
<chris1983> νσι
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> katse na googlarw
<LoganL> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<LoganL> telia
<chris1983> μου βγάζει σφάλμα
<chris1983> πάω να κάνω ένα τσιγάρο και γυρνάω σε 5
<AcTiVaTe_> kalimera
<AcTiVaTe_>    adimetopizo kapia mikroprovlimata
<AcTiVaTe_>  me to ubuntu
<AcTiVaTe_> gia tin akrivia oxi me to ubuntu akrivos apla  bori kapios na m pi ta command na do poses kartes graficon exw mesa?
<LoganL> lspci | grep VGA
<chris1983> το σφάλμα που μου βγάζει: cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<chris1983> ελπίζω να μη φταίει που εκτός από το dropbox διέγραψα  και τους οδηγούς της κάρτας γραφικών
<LoganL> ontos to ekanes ?
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> giati ?
<LoganL>  einai mallon logiko na mn sta dixnei
<chris1983> γιατί μεταξύ άλλων στο update το βράδυ είχε και οδηγούς της κάρτας γραφικών...  :D
<LoganL> den eprepe
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> ksereis na toous pernas
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> από τη καρτέλα "additional drivers"?
<chris1983> synaptic?
<LoganL> nomizeis pws kserw ?:p
<chris1983> google για να βρω εντολές;
<LoganL> katse na to psaksw
<LoganL> nai ela na psaksoume mazi
<chris1983> κάτσε.. θα τους περάσω :D
<chris1983> γιατί άμα δεν χαλάσεις το δικό σου μηχάνημα, πως θα μάθεις;
<LoganL> etsi
<LoganL> ;)
<LoganL> i tou kkolitous
<LoganL> kolitou sou
<LoganL> i tis aderfi sou :P
<LoganL> jockey-gtk
<LoganL> gia dokimase auto
<LoganL> einai to additional
<chris1983> δεν ξέρω πως να το δοκιμασω
<LoganL> anoikse terminal
<LoganL> i den mporeis ?
<chris1983> νομίζω μπορώ
<LoganL> aa
<LoganL> ctrl T
<LoganL> ctrl alt T
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> όχι.. από το φάκελο μόνο
<LoganL> oute me auto ?
<chris1983> μπορώ να το ανοίξω
<LoganL> ctrl alt t
<chris1983> όχι
<LoganL> wraia tha to kaneis meso cli
<LoganL> w8
<LoganL> ti karta exeis ?
<chris1983> το terminal το έχω ανοιξει
<LoganL> aa
<chris1983> nvidia
<LoganL> jockey-gtk
<LoganL> anoigei ?
<chris1983> σκέτο;
<LoganL> mallon an dn sou anoiksei vale sudo
<chris1983> δεν μπορεί να βρει την εντολή
<LoganL> ok
<chris1983> ούτε με sudo
<LoganL> anoikse konsola
<LoganL> jockey-text -l
<LoganL> jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<chris1983> δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί η εντολή  jockey-text
<LoganL> konsola oxi termatiko
<LoganL> mallon
<LoganL> ctrl alt f1
<LoganL> katse
<LoganL> akous
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> perimene mia
<LoganL> prwta tha kanoume unistall
<LoganL> ok ?
<LoganL> anoixtous exeis ?
<chris1983> nouveau display driver
<chris1983> (open source)
<LoganL> wraia mia mia copy paste
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> οκ
<LoganL> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<LoganL> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chris1983> τις γράφω βασικά γιατί από άλλο pc γράφω εδώ σε άλλο έχω το πρόβλημα :P
<LoganL> ok :P
<LoganL> alla prosextika
<LoganL> alliws ksereis
<LoganL> ..
<chris1983> σε κονσόλα?
<LoganL> oxi
<chris1983> οκ
<chris1983> rm: cannot remove '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<LoganL> ok
<LoganL> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<LoganL> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<LoganL> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LoganL> echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<chris1983> ok
<LoganL> sudo reboot
<LoganL> kai stavroudaki
<chris1983> μπαααααα
<chris1983> επιστρέφω πάλι σε  5
<LoganL> sou vgale lathos
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> αν έβγαλε, δεν θα το πρόσεξα
<LoganL> reboot ekanes /
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> πάντως στην επαννεκίνηση πριν το λογότυπο ubuntu μου βγάζει μια σειρά με τη λέξη nouveau
<chris1983> έκανα
<LoganL> pali den exeis hud
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> όχι
<LoganL> argg
<LoganL> piraskes kati sto tweak compiz manager
<chris1983> όχι
<chris1983> μετά το update μου είπε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση και έκανα
<LoganL>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<chris1983> και εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα
<LoganL> pio provlima
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> αυτό που έχω :P
<LoganL> kai allo provlima ennow
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> gia dwse apotelesmata
<LoganL> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<LoganL> kai auto
<LoganL> alla den kserw ti apotelesmata tha sou dwsei
<LoganL> :P
<chris1983> 1 σειρά σχετικά με nouveau E μπλα μπλα μπλα
<chris1983> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:fa43]    Kernel driver in use: i915
<LoganL> aa
<LoganL> re si exeis
<LoganL> kai intel
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<LoganL> edw
<LoganL> sou leei gia tin nvdia
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> όχι
<LoganL> kernel driver in use
<chris1983> νομίζω αλλού μου λέει
<LoganL> kernel module
<LoganL> ti allou
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> pou allou?
<chris1983> lspci -nnk
<chris1983>     01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] [10de:1292] (rev a1)
<LoganL> wraia apo katw
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> den leei
<LoganL> kernel bla
<LoganL> bla
<chris1983> δε λέει κατι άλλο
<LoganL> auto mono ?
<LoganL> pff
<LoganL> den egkatastathike
<LoganL> mallon
<LoganL> i apla den trexei
<chris1983> δεν τρέχει νομίζω
<LoganL> vasika vlakies
<LoganL> lew
<LoganL> afou exeis kai tin intel
<LoganL> mallon den einai auto
<chris1983> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=26476&start=20#p306715
<LoganL> nai alla eprepe na souleei kai tin nvidia logika
<LoganL> kita emena
<LoganL> [logan@localhost ~]$ lspci | grep VGA
<LoganL> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Con[logan@localhost ~]$ lspci | grep VGA
<LoganL> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Con[logan@localhost ~]$ lspci | grep VGA
<LoganL> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<LoganL> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series] (rev ff)
<LoganL> troller (rev 09)
<LoganL> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series] (rev ff)
<LoganL> troller (rev 09)
<LoganL> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series] (rev ff)
<LoganL> to rev ff
<chris1983> είναι εκτός
<LoganL> simenei oti einai apenergopoiimeni
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> alla otan xriazete tsoup
<chris1983> ναι αλλά εσύ έχεις ati κι οχι nvidia
<LoganL> nai nomizw to idio isxuei
<LoganL> me tous neous purinex
<LoganL> me tous neous purines
<LoganL> uname -r
<LoganL> ti souleei
<chris1983> πότε μου εμφανίζει το φάκελο μόνο στην επιφάνεια εργασίας πότε όχι μετά από reboot
<LoganL> auton pou ekenes gia na vlepeis ta arxia sou ?
<chris1983> 3.13.0.29
<chris1983> nai
<LoganL> thes na ksanaegkatastisoume to unity ?
<chris1983> http://itsfoss.com/fix-unity-freezes-after-login-ubuntu-14-04/
<chris1983> με διαφορετικό τρόπο απ ότι λέει στη σελίδα;
<chris1983> και τα δύο τα  έκανα
<LoganL> ta ekanes ?
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> ti na pw
<LoganL> mipos na anoikseis thema sto forum kalitera
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ μόλις τελειωσε το update, στο παράθυρο που μου έβγαλε αν έλεγε για το nautilus ή compiz ότι έπρεπε να κλείσει για να λειτουργήσει το dropbox
<chris1983> εγώ πάτησα ένα οκ και δεν έδωσα σημασία!
<LoganL> prosopiki apopsi m fenete akraio na egine olo auto gia to dropbox
<LoganL> to googlares ?
<chris1983> όχι :D
<LoganL> x)
<chris1983> αρχικά έψαχνα τρόπο να δω τι μπορώ να πειράξω
<LoganL> pas lathos
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> prwta to ftiaxneis
<LoganL> meta to peirazeis to xalas
<LoganL> kai to ksanaftiaxneis
<chris1983> από τη στιγμή που κατάφερα να σβήσω το dropbox
<LoganL> to login screen einai kanoniko
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> gamwto
<LoganL> :p
<chris1983> μπορώ να κλείσω μια διεργασία και μετά να την ανοίξω ξανά;
<LoganL> o nautilus einai kai autos kanonikos
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> πχ το compiz
<LoganL> oxi
<LoganL> katse
<chris1983> ή nautilus
<LoganL> den nomizw
<chris1983> κανονικός; ξέρω κι εγώ;
<LoganL> fenete olokliromenos ennow den tou lipei kati
<chris1983> αυτός είναι ο επόμενος στη λίστα για να πειραχτεί: nautilus
<LoganL> oxi re katse
<LoganL> sto telos mono me format tha sozete
<chris1983> o nautilus τι ακριβώς είναι;
<LoganL> o file manager
<chris1983> γιατί θα πω ότι λείπουν
<LoganL> autos pou vleepeis tous fakelous
<chris1983> τα κουμπιά κλεισιματος (χ) ελαχιστοποιησης
<chris1983> μεγιστοποιησης παραθύρου
<chris1983> και μπορεί να είναι άσχετο
<LoganL> einai logiko gt den exeis to hud tou unity
<LoganL> me unity --reset
<LoganL> oxi blakies lew tosi wra
<LoganL> tha ginotane
<LoganL> gia des kai dw
<LoganL> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<LoganL> mexri na to diavaseis tha exw epistrepsei
<LoganL> ..
<AcTiVaTe_> pedia
<AcTiVaTe_>  akoute?
<LoganL> ea
<AcTiVaTe_> ela logan
<AcTiVaTe_>  mila ligo private
<AcTiVaTe_> pedia
<AcTiVaTe_> agorasa mia grafikon
<AcTiVaTe_>  tin evala sto pc
<AcTiVaTe_>   arxie na doulevi to anemistiraki
<AcTiVaTe_>  bika bios
<AcTiVaTe_>  alaksa   5000 fores tis rithmisis mipos kai kano kati lathos
<AcTiVaTe_> ala otan sindeo tin othoni
<AcTiVaTe_> den vlepo tpt black screen
<AcTiVaTe_> den exw katholou eikona
<AcTiVaTe_>  kai nmz oti den tin diavazi mipos kapios bori na voithisi
<chris1983> :/
<LoganL> ela chris
<LoganL> ekames tipota/?
<chris1983> έκανα πολλά
<chris1983> αλλά αποτέλεσμα κανένα
<LoganL> kanto post sto forum
<LoganL> i alliws thes na dokimaseis kanena allo D.E
<LoganL> na doume ama exei kai auto problima
<chris1983> θα το παλέψω λίγο ακόμη και μετά
<chris1983> :D
<chris1983> ελπίζω να το παλέψω μεχρι λίγο πριν το format
<LoganL> egw lew na valeis i gnome i cinnamon na doume ti tha ginei :p
<chris1983> και σκεφτόμουν το cinnamon πριν λίγες μέρες
<LoganL> psisto
<LoganL> to exeis xrisimopoiisei pote ?
<chris1983> λίγα sec σε ένα λαπτοπάκι που πέρασα mint :D
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> toubano einai
<chris1983> γιατί αν και νέος στα linux-οειδη τα προωθώ όσο μπορώ
<LoganL> kai gw
<LoganL> oloi mas
<LoganL> nomizw
<chris1983> αλλά θέλουν χρόνο γμτ
<LoganL> ti ennoeis?
<chris1983> χρόνο να αφιερώσεις για να τα συνηθίσεις
<chris1983> για να βρεις λύση σε τυχόν προβλήματα
<chris1983> (καλή ώρα τώρα)
<chris1983> θέλουν χρόνο
<LoganL> ama den skalizeis den exeis provlimata
<chris1983> αχαχαχαχαχα... δεν είναι για εμένα τότε
<chris1983> γιατί αν δε σκαλίσω δεν θα μάθω ποτέ
<LoganL> i aderfi m kali wra exei ubuntu pola xronia ubuntu kai den skerei tipota
<LoganL> kserei mono oti prepei na kserei
<chris1983> και στις 2 δικές μου πέρασα
<LoganL> oute updates den kanei i roufiana !!
<chris1983> ψήνω και τον αδερφό μου
<LoganL> kai m spaei ta nevra
<chris1983> αχαχα
<LoganL> axaxaxaxa
<chris1983> καλά κανει
<LoganL> alla exei pola xronia
<LoganL> den iskere to unity 2d
<LoganL> kai tis to diksa kai leei
<LoganL> pw opws palia epitelous
<LoganL> axxaxaaxxa
<chris1983> :P
<LoganL> epoxes gnome2
<chris1983> να ψάξω να βρω πως σβήνεται το hud?
<LoganL> nai
<chris1983> οκ
<LoganL> gia na kaneis tin antistrofi diadikasia fantazome?
<chris1983> για να περάσω cinnamon
<LoganL> aa
<LoganL> ennoeis na sviseis to unity
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> αυτό
<LoganL> sto exw
<LoganL> na sto dwso i tha to vreis monos sou
<chris1983> δώσε
<LoganL> wraia
<LoganL> w8
<LoganL> a des ama iparxei sta apothetiria to cinnamon
<chris1983> το compiz που δεν το βλέπω στο system monitor νομίζω πειράζει ε
<chris1983> ;
<LoganL> mallon nai
<LoganL> sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d-places unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications gir1.2-unity-4.0 unity-common indicator-sound indicator-power indicator-appmenu libindicator6 indicator-application evolution-indicator indicator-datetime indicator-messages libnux-1.0-0 nuxtools gnome-control-center-signon gnome-control-center-signon-autopilot
<LoganL> i oxi einai pio palio
<LoganL> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge unity unity-common unity-services unity-lens-\* unity-scope-\* unity-webapps-\* gnome-control-center-unity hud libunity-core-6\* libunity-misc4 libunity-webapps\* appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt\* overlay-scrollbar\* activity-log-manager-control-center firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu libufe-xidgetter0 xul-ext-unity xul-ext-webaccounts webaccounts-extension-common xul-ext-websites-integration gn
<LoganL> ome-control-center gnome-session
<chris1983> που να τα γράψω όλα αυτά;;;
<LoganL>  e file ti einai
<LoganL> 2 koubia ?
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> akou
<LoganL> bale prwta to cinnamon
<LoganL> apla dess
<LoganL> ama einai sta apothetiria
<LoganL> den eimai se ubuntu giA NA TO DW EGW
<chris1983> και πως το βλέπω εγώ;
<LoganL> sudo apt-get install cinnamon-
<LoganL> katse na vrw kai ti sunexia
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> to vrka
<LoganL> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly
<LoganL> sudo apt-get update
<LoganL> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<LoganL> alla tha einai nightly
<LoganL> ok?
<chris1983> nightly?
<LoganL> to nightly simenei oti den tha einai stable tha kaneis sinexia updates
<LoganL> tha exeis panta tin neoteri ekdosi
<chris1983> ας κάνει
<LoganL> as einai
<chris1983> είναι ασταθή λέει
<chris1983> να χρησιμοποιείται μονο για debugging σκοπούς
<LoganL> ναι
<LoganL> ti egine koloses ?:P
<chris1983> τώρα αυτό είναι
<chris1983> όχι
<chris1983> το περνά ήδη
<LoganL> tosi wra to epaizes indiana jones
<LoganL> xaxaxaxa
<chris1983> εδώ βρέθηκα χωρίς λειτουργικό σε καινουρο λαπτοπ
<chris1983> ενώ παλευα να έχω 2
<chris1983> εδώ θα κολλήσω
<chris1983> ?
<LoganL> ;)
<chris1983> κι ας είχα περάσει 200 γιγα πράγματα χωρίς να τα έχω αλλού
<chris1983> !!!!!!
<LoganL> kai gw otan protoevala ubuntu douleva to vrady kai den empene oute se ubuntu oute se win
<LoganL> maniki
<LoganL> to unity den to pirakses ?
<chris1983> όχι
<chris1983> μετά
<chris1983> έτσι κι αλλιώς δε δουλεύει!
<LoganL> wraia kane reboot lew gw twra anti gia log out
<LoganL> dikia m ektimisi
<LoganL> epanerxome
<chris1983> οκ
<LoganL> kanw reboot
<chris1983> χμμμ
<LoganL> ελα
<chris1983> μετά το restart τα ίδια
<LoganL> mpikes sto cinnamon ?
<chris1983> αλλά πήγα από το φάκελο
<LoganL> ekanes epilogi sto login screen
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> ααχαχα
<LoganL> :P
<chris1983> από το φάκελο πήγα και το άνοιξα
<LoganL> oxi re
<LoganL>  sto login screen to epilegeis
<chris1983> το ξέχασα
<LoganL> kane logout
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> eisai patentiaris pantos :P
<chris1983> αχαχαχαχαα
<chris1983> κάτσε γιατί ψάχνω το logout
<LoganL> ctrl alt del
<LoganL> mia fora
<chris1983> το βρήκα
<chris1983> χαμός!
<LoganL> ti egine
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> 6 επιλογές έχω!
<LoganL> entaksei re kai tromaksa
<LoganL> kourtina 4
<LoganL> :P
<chris1983> πριν είχα μόνο 2!
<LoganL> 2?
<LoganL> pies ?
<chris1983> μισο
<chris1983> ubuntu default νομίζω η μια
<chris1983> και xbmc (άσχετο αυτό)
<chris1983> τώρα cinnamon, cinnamon (software rendering)
<chris1983> gnome flashback (compiz)
<chris1983> gnome flashback (metacity)
<LoganL> cinnamon sketo
<LoganL> pies eixes prin ?
<chris1983> τα πρώτα 2
<LoganL> ok
<chris1983> δουλεύει το metacity :P
<LoganL> kanonika
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> ta exeis ola?
<chris1983> λιγο διαφορετικό από πριν
<LoganL> nai einai to palio gnome
<chris1983> το cinnamon άνοιξε κανονικά
<LoganL> periergo
<LoganL> svise ta panta kai krata to cinnamon :P
<chris1983> ο χρόνος που λέγαμε πριν... πάνω που είχα συνηθίσει
<chris1983> σαν να έχω νέο λειτουργικό και πάλι!
<LoganL> oxi re tha to ftiakseis
<LoganL> to unity
<LoganL> ama to kaneis reinstall ?
<chris1983> το unity?
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> den dokimazeis kai to gnome flashback (compiz)
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> mpas kai ftei to compiz genika
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> κι αυτό διαφορετικό είναι
<chris1983> λείπει η μπάρα από αριστερά
<chris1983> πάνω αριστερά έχει applications + places
<chris1983> πάνω δεξιά είναι ίδιο με πριν
<LoganL> doulevei
<LoganL> ?
<chris1983> το conky δεν μου εμφανίζει..
<LoganL> to conky sou
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> ennow einai koble re paidi m
<chris1983> δεν το εμφανίζει... εκεί που ήταν έχει άσπρο
<chris1983> κατά τα άλλα δουλεύει
<chris1983> κάνω μια επανεγκατάσταση του unity
<chris1983> xmmm
<LoganL> nai kane
<chris1983> δεν έχει πουθενά κουμπί να κλείσω παράθυρο, να το μεγιστοποιήσω/ελαχιστοποιήσω
<LoganL> sto gnome-fallback?
<chris1983> και ανοίγοντας ένα πρόγραμμα, η αριστερή λωρίδα που ήταν τα προγράμματα-hud τώρα είναι μαύρη πάνω από το παράθυρο
<chris1983> ναι
<LoganL> sto compiz sto metacity ?
<chris1983> restart
<chris1983> μισό
<chris1983> θέλω το παλιό unity πίσω!!!!!
<Dionisis> KAlispera
<Dionisis> pedia
<Dionisis> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Dionisis> dite edo
<Dionisis> First, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Dionisis> afto edo pos to vrisko pos beno edo
<robopal> to system de ksereis pou einai?
<robopal> ti rwtas akrivos
<Dionisis> des
<Dionisis>  pira mia
<Dionisis>  karta gafikon
<Dionisis> evala to cd mesa
<Dionisis>  kai otan kano to install me vgazi error failed
<Dionisis>  boris na bis sto skype share screen na dis  mipos boris na me voithisis
<Dionisis>  nai to system p einai
<robopal> no
<Dionisis> to system p einai tote?
<robopal> oxi mi xrisimopoieis drivers apo to cd
<robopal> apo to internet tha katevasei to sistima
<Dionisis> boris na m stilis link
<Dionisis> dioti den ksero
<Dionisis>  eimai newbie
<robopal> katarxin, exeis ubuntu, ok? (sanity check)
<Dionisis> den ksero p einai
<Dionisis> afto p les
<Dionisis>  tora evala ubuntu
<Dionisis>  ean boris na me kathodigisis
<robopal> ok kai exeis kai nvidia karta parei etsi?
<Dionisis>  i karta grafikon m  einai gigabyte nvidia geforce gt630  2gb
<robopal> ok
<robopal> gnome exeis?
<Dionisis> ubuntu 14.04
<robopal> panw stin othoni uparxei mpara/menu pou leei gnome?
<Dionisis> afto katevasa apo to official site
<Dionisis> eisai edo robopal?
<robopal> nai
<Dionisis>  opote ti kano
<Dionisis> ?
<robopal> stin othoni sou lew, sti panw meria ti exei?
<robopal> panw panw exei ena menu?
<Dionisis> to granazi les?
<Dionisis>  yy
<Dionisis>  na bo sto system settings p lei?
<robopal> yes
<Dionisis> epita?
<robopal> des pou leei auto to administration, hardware drivers
<robopal> kapou mesa ekei tha einai
<Dionisis> sec
<Dionisis> appearance . brighness &lock language support online accounts
<Dionisis> security and privacy
<Dionisis> text entry
<Dionisis> bluetooth
<Dionisis> color
<Dionisis>  displays
<Dionisis> keyboard
<Dionisis> mouse&touchpad
<Dionisis> network
<Dionisis> printers
<Dionisis> sound
<Dionisis> wacom tablet
<Dionisis> power
<Dionisis> backups
<Dionisis> detail
<Dionisis> landscape servicew
<Dionisis> software&updates
<Dionisis> time&date
<Dionisis> universal acces
<Dionisis> user accounts
<Dionisis> afta exei
<robopal> eipes granazi exei? kde exeis?
<robopal> exei ena K?
<Dionisis> den ksero bika sto official site tou ubuntu
<Dionisis>  kai katevasa to ubuntu
<Dionisis>  ean bis tha katalavispio katevasa
<robopal> ekei pou leei hardware
<robopal> to vlepeis?
<robopal> additional drivers?
<Dionisis> oxi
<Dionisis>  den exei kati tetio
<Dionisis> sto additional drivers
<Dionisis>  bika tora ala ekei benis alios
<Dionisis>  bike aditional drivers tora ti ?
<robopal> ok ti sou leei ekei
<robopal> prepei na sou exei ekei auto pou sou leei to guide
<Dionisis> no additional drivers available
<robopal> :-/
<Dionisis>  kai den boro na patiso kati alo ta exei freezarismena
<robopal> mipos prepei na to epilekseis na to kaneis enable?
<robopal> den exw brosta mou ubuntu na parei
<robopal> de boro na sou pw vima vima
<Dionisis>   ilikrina
<Dionisis> exw apelpisti
<Dionisis>  3 ores to palevo
<Dionisis> den exeis skype na bis na dis ti kano?
<robopal> no
<robopal> 1 karta exeis etsi?
<Dionisis>  2
<Dionisis> mia onboard
<Dionisis>  kai mia p pira tora kai tin evala
<robopal> ok
<robopal> to monitor to exeis sindesei sti kainouria karta?
<Dionisis> oxi
<Dionisis>  gt ean to kano
<Dionisis>  den tha exw othoni
<Dionisis>   nmz prepi prota na kano install
<robopal> to dokimases?
<Dionisis> yy
<robopal> h idea einai oti sto reboot tha ti dei
<robopal> mipos apo bios na kaneis disable tin onboard?
<Dionisis>  nai re to ekana ala otan to kano den ginete
<Dionisis>  den exw eikona
<robopal> exeis kanei software upgrade apo to package manager?
<Dionisis> ..e?
<LoganL> sudo apt-get update
<Dionisis> sec
<Dionisis> to rksns
<Dionisis> to ekana
<Dionisis>  tora?
<Dionisis> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/artfwo/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Dionisis> afto m to egrapse sto telos
<LoganL> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dionisis_> s
<Dionisis_> pedia exw nvidia
<Dionisis_>  kai thelo na peraso drivers
<Dionisis_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Dionisis_> na kano kati ap edo?
<Dionisis_>  kai an nai ti gt eimai new
<robopal> prwta apo ola ftiakse ta repository soy
<robopal> vres ena guide gia auto
<bardis> paidia allo elliniko channel den paizei?
<bardis> elliniko server kserete ??
<steliospzl> \ls
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με ls . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<bardis> magkes iparxei ellinikos server??
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-07
<hlias> geia sas paidia exw problhma me ta update tou linux
<hlias> mporei na me bohthiseis kapoios?
<hlias> ?
<hlias> ?
<hlias> ?
<sadasdas> pedia
<sadasdas>  kalispera exw ena problima pao na trekso ena pexnidi
<sadasdas>  kai me vgazi problima
<sadasdas> opengl
<kmantzou> kalispera sas,mia erotisi ean mporei kapoios na voithisei,exo 14.04 kai prospatho me to Arista na simpieso ena mpg se mp4 .Eno ginetai kanonika i metatropi mazi kai oi ipotitloi meta den mou anoigei to mp4..kamia idea kaneis?
<robopal> me ti prospatheis na to paikseis?
<robopal> dokimase allo media player
<kmantzou> Vlc,Videos,den nomizo oti einai thema player kollima tou Arista prepei na einai.
<themhz> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-08
<robopal> hi
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<LoganL> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-01
<geothom230> hi all
<ndrosis> Γεια και καλό μήνα!
<Anoniem4l> hello geothom230
<geothom230> hi man
<geothom230> what's up
<geothom230> ?
<Anoniem4l> eftiaksa kati tha se aresei
<Anoniem4l> uno momento signore
<geothom230> basta basta professore
<Anoniem4l> empa sto #niess kanali
<Anoniem4l> geothom230
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: den sarese?
<geothom230> miso re file milao me enan pelati
<Anoniem4l> ok
<geothom230> ok i listening now
<geothom230> repeat pls
<geothom230> anopniem4l:pes mou file
<geothom230> pes mou file ithela na po
<geothom230> ekanes botaki rss
<geothom230> ?
<geothom230> gamato
<Anoniem4l> ela geothom230
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> :)
<geothom230> ekanes rss bot
<geothom230> kai kati eleges gia track
<Anoniem4l> nai ela sto kanali na sou deiksw
<geothom230> miso
<geothom230> be quite is sleeping....server wakeup
<geothom230> users wake up and talk...
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2623-1: ipsec-tools vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2623-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2624-1: OpenSSL update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2624-1/>
<geothom230> thanx a lot euaki
<ubuntuuser> Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα. Παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το lubutu έχει υποστήριξη στα ελληνικά και εάν ναι σε ποια σελίδα?
<kerato> den nomizw na yparxei epishmh selida sta ellhnika gia to lubuntu
<kerato> oute mailing list
<kerato> wstoso mporeis na rwthseis an exeis kapoio prob sto ellhniko forum tou ubuntu
<kerato> look @ topic
<ubuntuuser> α, οκ σας ευχαριστώ.
<Anoniem4l> hello kerato
<kerato> hi sup
<Anoniem4l> chilling
<Anoniem4l> esu?
<kerato> edw sto katergo
<kerato> no rest for the wicked
<Anoniem4l> nice
<Anoniem4l> eftiaksa ena botaki IRC gia RSS
<kerato> nice
<Anoniem4l> :) einai kal odos
<Anoniem4l> kalo*
<Anoniem4l> .tracks
<Anoniem4l> .tracks
<Anoniem4l> .part
<Anoniem4l> to pathe
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> to rimadi to library einai 3 xronon
<Anoniem4l> kai thelei ftiaksimo
<Anoniem4l> .tracks
<Anoniem4l> aideee
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxa
<kerato> to matiasame
<Anoniem4l> re sovara exw vgalei karkino me to library auto pou vrhka
<Anoniem4l> ti mia kolaei to ping kai feugei timeout, tin allh me to pou kanei part krasarei
<Anoniem4l> xamos
<Anoniem4l> prepei na vrw allo lib
<Anoniem4l> h na ftiaksw auto
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-02
<Guest3636> Εχω ενα αρχειο με τις επαφες από ενα κινητο Νοκια που τελειωνει σε arc. Πως μπορω να το ανοιξω σε ubuntu?
<salih-emin> για να το δούμε
<salih-emin> μισο
<Guest3636> ok
<salih-emin> Guest3636, στόχος είναι να μετατρέψεις το .arc σε .vcf
<salih-emin> γιατί το .vcf το ανοίγουν όλα
<salih-emin> δες αυτό http://www.nokisoft.com/how-to.htm
<Guest3636> αυτο δεν ειναι για windows?
<salih-emin> ναι αλλά μπορεί λογικά να τρέξει σε Ubuntu
<salih-emin> μέσω wine
<Guest3636> παρακαλω μη με μπλεκεις μεσω windows
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> ψάξε για "Ubuntu how to convert .arc"
<salih-emin> βγάζει αρκετά
<salih-emin> αλλα το ποιο θα σε βολέψει
<salih-emin> είναι θέμα δοκιμών
<salih-emin> που το βρήκες ρε συ το αρχείο ?????!!!!!
<Guest3636> το αρχειο ειναι απο το κινητο μου νοκια που χαλασε
<salih-emin> ρε ... χαλάνε τα Nokia ?
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> κρίμα... η ανθρωπότητα έβγαλε ενα κινητό τέλειο (Nokia) και πήγε και την αγόρασε η MS
<salih-emin> και την κατέστρεψε
<salih-emin> και τώρα άντε περίμενε το 2017 για να δεις ξανά Nokia κινητά στην αγόρα με  Android
<Guest3636> συμφωνω απολυτα
<Guest3636> τα νοκια smartphone χαλανε
<salih-emin> ποιο είχες ?
<Guest3636> c3-05
<Guest3636> με το calibre δεν μπορεσα να το ανοιξω
<salih-emin> α μάλιστα το τελευταίο με Symbian OS
<Guest3636> telika de brika prpogramma na aniksw to arxeio .arc
<salih-emin> λοιπόν μιας και εδώ αυτή τη στιγμή ήξμαστε λίγοι
<salih-emin> μπές καλύτερα στο forum
<salih-emin> και άνοιξε ένα θέμα εκεί
<salih-emin> δεν μπορεί... όλο και κάποιος θα είχε Nokia
<tomkap|w> salih-emin: accepted
<Syne> Kalhspera, exw ta ubuntu 15.04 kai exw problhma me ton tonismo sta ellhnika. Pio sugkekrimena, me greek extended fainetai san na mh leitourgei to plhktro pou tonizei. Kserei kaneis pws dior8wnetai auto? Euxaristw!
<simosx> Syne, έχεις το κανονικό Ubuntu ή κάποια από τις παραλλαγές;
<Syne> Logika nai, apo thn kentikh selida to brhka kai to katebasa..
<Syne> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Syne> kai smr ekane anaba8mish gia 15.04
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2625-1: Apache HTTP Server update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2625-1/>
<geothom230> hi all
<Anoniem4l> pou se skule
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Anoniem4l> o/
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<Anoniem4l> same old
<Anoniem4l> esu?
<pc_magas> Kala
<pc_magas> To SK pou mas perase symeteixa se Hackathon
<pc_magas> Tou paypal
<pc_magas> Battlehack legotan
<pc_magas> Apla foveri fasi fagito tou skasmou kai masaz eixe.
<pc_magas> Vasika htan sna Show elafrws
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: phges sto battlehack?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, Nai
<pc_magas> u?
<Anoniem4l> ti project kanate?
<pc_magas> Min mou peis oti symeteixes kai Sy
<Anoniem4l> egw den exw paei pote se tetiou eidous prama
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, To onomasame LIB - Loukanikos is Back
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> kai ti kanei?
<pc_magas> (Den kserw giati epileksame auto to onoma)
<pc_magas> KAi htan mia efarmogi pou epairnes apo to GPS ta dedomena kai sou deixnei ta mnhmeia pou einai konta
<pc_magas> kai plirofories gi auta.
<pc_magas> KAi an sou arese h pliroforia kaneis donate se enan mi kyvernitiko organismo tis areskeia sou.
<pc_magas> Apo apopsi emepeirias htan wraio./
<Anoniem4l> malista kalh fash
<pc_magas> Alla to App to kaname last minute kai den douleue ows eprepe.
<Anoniem4l> poso xrono eixate?
<Anoniem4l> kai posa atoma eisastan?
<pc_magas> 24h
<pc_magas> kai h omada itan mexri 4 atoma
<pc_magas> Alla apo tin omada mas o enas den iksere development
<pc_magas> etsi ekana daqta entry
<Anoniem4l> kai ti iksere?
<pc_magas> kai eixame kai mia amerikanida pou telika paraiti8ike
<Anoniem4l> lol
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, pen testing kai security
<Anoniem4l> dhladh pws den iksere programming ama iksere na vriskei elatomata se kwdika?
<Anoniem4l> o_O
<pc_magas> Anyway den esdwsa simasia
<Anoniem4l> axaax kala ekanes :)
<pc_magas> Pantos to apotelesma itan oti den pira to skekouri.
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAXAX
<Anoniem4l> tsekouri enoeis e?
<pc_magas> Vasika itna na paw egw kai enas filos mou.
<pc_magas> Poyu telika den mporousa oute sto thlefwnw na to vrw.
<pc_magas> Kai i8ele tautotita pou DEn tin eixa
<pc_magas> Asta na pane dld
<Anoniem4l> gamiseta
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, kai ante na vgalw akri na mou steilei thn fwti h mana mou.
<pc_magas> Pou den kserei kan na stelnei ena email h MMS.
<pc_magas> telika h aderfi mou me eswse.
<Anoniem4l> koita
<Anoniem4l> kalh h empeiria
<Anoniem4l> alla mono kai mono pou douleueis upo piesh TZAMPA gia tin paypal den tha to kana gia kanena logo
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, e nai na fantasteis piga ekei kai ksepiastika
<pc_magas> eixe masaz
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxaxxaax
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, ontws
<pc_magas> kai fagito tou skasmou.
<pc_magas> Kai o kwdikas dikos mou
<pc_magas> dld o kwdikas einai sto github.,
<Anoniem4l> gia steile
<Anoniem4l> na tsekarw
<pc_magas> Pisteuw einai perissotero marketing gia ta APIS
<pc_magas> Einai
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, to Backend https://github.com/pc-magas/bttlehack
<pc_magas> KAi to Mobile App: https://github.com/pc-magas/battlehack2015
<pc_magas> Ta evala se diaforetika repos gia eukolia.
<pc_magas> Pantos to tropaio htan ena tsekouri. Kai dynatotita na pas stous telikous
<pc_magas> Deuteri 8esi Xbox 360
<pc_magas> (Pou to poulas)
<pc_magas> KAi triti 8esi ena Arduino Kit
<pc_magas> Elpizw na ksanaginei tou xronou.
<pc_magas> Na paw poio proetoimasmenos.
<pc_magas> Exw kai etoimi tis idea.
<pc_magas> tin*
<pc_magas> Me openstack.
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: tis poutanas ginete vlepw XAXAAXAXXA
<Anoniem4l> to back-end repo einai poly messy
<Anoniem4l> xamos xamos
<Anoniem4l> me ena kalo synergy sto team pisteuw kati ginete
<Anoniem4l> alla apoti vlepw edw ginotan ligo panikos e? :P
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, e nai ligo
<pc_magas> Vasika to ekana me Codeigniter
<pc_magas> KAi to app olo kai olo eixe 3 f*** tables
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: sta @@ sou gia tin ebiria phges
<Anoniem4l> apla next time ama den exeis team mhn pas
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, eisai A8ina?
<Anoniem4l> no
<pc_magas> Vska piga kai gia to tsekouri
<pc_magas> KAi eixa kapoia mockups
<pc_magas> Alla h omada mou den i8ele kati allo.
<pc_magas> Dld hmoun kai ligo teleutaios troxos.
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: kalo to face recognition pou vghke 1o?
<Anoniem4l> episis eixate internet otan grafate kwdika?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, kalo
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, nai safws
<Anoniem4l> ooooo
<pc_magas> eixame kai atoma na mas eksigoun kai to Apis
<Anoniem4l> dhladh paizei na phrane kai etoimo kwdika
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, dunno
<pc_magas> mporei se ena megalo meros na htan etoimos.
<Anoniem4l> malaka mporo na skeftw apeires pousties axxaxaaxaxaxxa
<Anoniem4l> STADAR eixane etoimo kwdika
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, diladi na exeis 5-10 etoima Apis
<Anoniem4l> S_T_A_D_A_R
<Anoniem4l> yyyy
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, emena mou arese to Internet of Credits
<pc_magas> H omada htan pisw mou.
<pc_magas> pou to ekane
<Anoniem4l> ti htan auto?
<pc_magas> auto pou pire tin 3ti 8esi
<Anoniem4l> egw mono ena arthro eida gia to 1st place
<pc_magas> https://2015.battlehack.org/athens
<pc_magas> des edw
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: den exei link gia to IoC
<Anoniem4l> mono gia tin 1h thesh exei
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, pou den duleuei.
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, btw des edw https://librenet.gr/uploads/images/scaled_full_0d151ab40442699e1682.JPG
<pc_magas> apo to masaz mou dwsan auta.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-03
<geothom230> hi all
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2626-1: Qt vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2626-1/>
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2627-1: t1utils vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2627-1/>
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-04
<salih-emin> ποιος είναι Σαλόνικα ?
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, είσαι εδώ ρε μούτρο ?
<salih-emin> Euaki, hello
<Euaki> Καλωσήρθες sto #ubuntu-gr, salih-emin!
<Euaki> Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες στο #ubuntu-gr
<salih-emin> Euaki, νέα ?
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με νέα ? . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<salih-emin> Euaki, Euaki
<Euaki> Είμαι το Ευάκι, το αγαπημένο κορίτσι του #ubuntu-gr
<salih-emin> Euaki, euaki
<salih-emin> xaxaaxaxax boot loop
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-05
<salih-emin> μαιμούνια.... ποιος είναι σαλονίκη ?
<salih-emin> κανένας ?
<salih-emin> όσοι είστε Θεσσαλονίκη http://www.greeklug.gr/index.html#dialogtitle
<geothom230> geia se olous
<Radwan> geia sas paidia, einai kaneis mesa?
<Radwan> xreiazwme voithia gia kati
<tester0> ti 8eleis, isws 8umamai kati.
<Radwan> thelw na kanv dual boot egkatasash tou ubuntu sto pc moy. exw 200GB eleuthera kai tha hthtela na me vohthisete me to partioning
<Radwan> poio tha itan to idaniko plano gia partioning gia emena?
<Radwan> na pw, pws thelw na texw 2-3 paixnidia apo PlayOnLinux, mpas kai sas fanie xrhsimo
<Radwan> hn fantasteite tipota tromero, kati apla san to san andreas
<tester0> dystyxws den exw xrhsimopoihsei to PlayOnLinux etsi den kserw tis apaithseis tou se disko. Exwntas pei ayto 8a perimena mia tetoia egkatastash na xreiazetai to ligotero ton idio xwro poy 8elei sta Windowns.
<Radwan> dhladh? den se katalava
<tester0> Bres poso pairnei, pollaplasiase to epi 2-3 (afou 8eleis 2-3 paixnidia) meta panw se ayto prose8esai peripoy 50GB gia na eisai sxetika kalymenos gia ameses anagkes (merikes tainies, album fotografiwn ktl.) kai 8a eisai OK.
<tester0> An to San Andreas pairnei 10GB sta win, ypologise 30 Giga gia paixnidia tetoioy eidoys. 30 +50 GByte = 80 GByte 8a einai OK gia prwth fash.
<talos-mintgr> Το PlayOnLinux βαζει τα προγράμματα στο $HOME
<tester0> epishs mhn anhsyxeis mporeis panta dwseis parapanw xwro sto disko soy.
<talos-mintgr> Οσο περισσότερο χώρο μπορείς να δώσεις στο /home λοιπόν τόσο το καλύτερο
<Radwan> ok, na valw kana 60GB sto / ?
<tester0> talos-mintgr, ayto einai asxeto, kai sto /etc na ta bazei o xrhsths milaei gia olo to disko poy 8a einai dia8esimos sto Ubuntu.
<tester0> Radwan, bres poso einai to mege8os enos typikoy installation tou San Andreas (h oti alloy paixnidiou 8eleis) sta Windows.
<talos-mintgr> tester0: Εχει ανοιξει θέμα στο facebook και το έστειλα εδώ. Το θλεμα είναι ποσα partition και το μέγεθος
<Radwan> ok, to gimp firefox kai afta ston / omws den pane?
<Radwan> na dwsw kana 50GB sto / kai ta upoloipa sta alla ti lete?
<tester0> Xwris ayth thn plhroforia de mporeis na krineis ton parapanw disko pou 8es.
<tester0> talos-mintgr, sygmwnh den kserw oti yphrxoyn perissoteres plhrofories sto FB.
<talos-mintgr> Μια τυπική εγκατάσταση είναι ~10GB με firefox, libreoffice, gimp, media players klp
<talos-mintgr> Για το '/' τα 20GB ειναι απο 'ανετα έως υπερβολικά
<Radwan> ook, alla partions na kanw ektos apo swap kai home me ta upoloipa?
<talos-mintgr> Οχι, δεν ειναι απαραίτητα τα πολλά partitions για χρήση στο σπίτι
<Radwan> ena /tmp na mhn kanw dhladh pou elega?
<talos-mintgr> Το /tmp τωρα
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι χρήσιμο στις εξής περιπτωσεις
<talos-mintgr> α) σε servers το βάζουμε συχνα σε χωριστό μαζί με το /var για αντιμετώπιση κάποιοως επιθέσεων --- ΑΓΝΟΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ
<talos-mintgr> β) Αν έχουμε SSD για να του αυξήσουμε την διάρκεια ζωής
<talos-mintgr> γ) Το βάζουμε στην μνήμη αν έχουμε υπερβολική μνήμη RAM
<Radwan> a ok (kai egw gia afto to elega) alla egw exw HDD
<Radwan> ena allo reverse BIOS kati tetoio pou moy zht h egkatastash na to kanw ? kai an nai poso na dwsw?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτό ..
<talos-mintgr> tester0: ???
<tester0> poia egkatastash rwtaei gia "reverse BIOS" ?
<Radwan> kapws etsi to leei
<tester0> eisai sigouros oti den eipe "reserved bios"
<Radwan> nai mporei
<Radwan> den thimame kala pws to eipe giati den kserw ti einai
<talos-mintgr> Πρωτη μου δορά ακούω για κατι τέτοιο
<tester0> talos-mintgr, mallon anaferetai se ayto : http://askubuntu.com/questions/458947/should-i-create-the-reserved-bios-boot-area-partition
<talos-mintgr> Μάλιστα ...
<tester0> exei na kanei me UEFI/EFI. Radwan, an mas peis akribws ti zhtaei mporoyme na boh8hsoune. "Genika" gia reserved BIOS 8eleis kati poly ligo, 10-15 MByte einai yperarketa.
<tester0> Alla den kserw ti sou zhthse ara de mporw na soy pw pio sigoura.
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι τόσο λίγος χώρος που δεν βλαπτει
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά καλύτερα
<talos-mintgr> α) Ενεργοποιησε UEFI απο το BIOS
<talos-mintgr> β) Απενεργοποιησε το Secure Boot απο το BIOS
<talos-mintgr> γ) Απεργεποιησε το fast boot απο τα Windows
<Radwan> mporeite parakalw na m eksighsete ti einai afta? kathara apo aporeia
<talos-mintgr> δ) Αγνοησε με αν κάποιος ξέρει καλύτερα
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι μ@@ιες της Microsoft για να κλειδώνουν τον υπολογιστή σε ένα λειτουργικό
<talos-mintgr> Το fast boot κάνει τα windows να ξεκινάνε γρηγορότερα αλλά είναι κακοφτιαγμένο. Αν πειράξεις τον δίσκο απο αλλο λειτουργικό μπορεί να χάσει αρχεία
<talos-mintgr> http://rog.asus.com/220572013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-uefi-boot-installation-guide-on-windows-7-or-8/
<Radwan> oook, to uefi ti einai??
<talos-mintgr> Παλία το λέγαμε BIOS
<talos-mintgr> Πλεον ειναι τόσο μεγάλο που έγινε ολοκληρό λειτπυργικό
<Radwan> kai ti diafora exei an to exw energopoihmeno h kleisto?
<talos-mintgr> Θεωρητικά χάνεις κάποια προστασία στα Windows
<talos-mintgr> Το secure boot
<talos-mintgr> Σιγουρα στο φορουμ θα βρεις καλύτερη βοήθεια
<talos-mintgr> Δεν εχω εγκατεστημένα Windows σε κανένα μηχάνιμα για να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω
<Radwan> ok euxaristw
<Radwan> kati parakseno :).. me enoxlei ligo sta matia
<Radwan> kati san na einai pio thampa h othoni
<Radwan> alla den einai... poly parakseno
<talos-mintgr> Οταν θα το εγκαταστήσεις θα βάλεις και τους κλειστούς οδηγούς και θα φτιάξει.
<Radwan> kleistoys? apo to cd?
<Radwan> aftoi mono se windows mpainoyn :D
<Radwan> giati to arxeio egkatastashs einai .exe :)
<talos-mintgr> Αν εχεις nvidia θα τους κατεβάσει και θα τους βάλει
<Radwan> oxi den ehw
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να δείς απο την ρύθμιση οθονών την αναλυση και τα Hz
<Radwan> kai pali.. ehw amd pws tha valw tous drivers?
<talos-mintgr> Για intel δεν θέλεις κλειστούς οδηγούς, για ΑΤΙ οι απόψεις διαφέρουν ανα χρήστη και κάρτα
<Radwan> amd ehw lew
<talos-mintgr> Εκει δοκιμάζει με ανοικτούς και κλειστούς και βλέπεις,
<Radwan> perimene na se pw ti ehw
<talos-mintgr> αλλά μετα την εγκατάσταση
<talos-mintgr> lspci
<talos-mintgr> ετσι το βλέπεις
<Radwan> ATI 2GB HD6570 DDR3
<talos-mintgr> lspci
<talos-mintgr> σε ενα τερματικο
<Radwan> Radeon HD 6570
<talos-mintgr> ή inxi -G
<Radwan> nai
<talos-mintgr> Καληνύχτα
<Radwan> giati efyge den katalava ti prepei na kanw me ta drivers
<Radwan> -_-
<Radwan> tespa, euxaristw poly paidia tha sas kanarwthsw allh fora pou tha kanw thn egatastash giati twra phge arga h wra kai exv douleia avrio
<Radwan> kalhnuxta se olous sas :)
<tester0> kalhnyxta
<Radwan> mhpws prin fygw ksereis esy ti prepei na kanw me ta drivers?
<tester0> sorry den parakolou8hsa ti legate prosektika kai den exw AMD karta.
<tester0> den prolabainw na psaksw twra.
<Radwan> oook, kalhnuxta tha sas rwthsw allh fora :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-06
<thomas510> kalispera
<pc_magas> thomas510, Καλησπέρες
<thomas510> exo ena provlimataki me debian boro na rotiso edo?
<pc_magas> Για IRC το debian έχει δικους τους servers.
<pc_magas> Ρώτα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα βρεις βοήθεια.
<thomas510> boris n m dosis to channel giati dn vrika kati?
<thomas510> vasika piga na kano upgrade se debian 8
<thomas510> k den xekinan ta grafika
<thomas510> meta to upgrade
<talos-mintgr> Δολίμασε να ξαναβάλεις τους οδηγούς των γραφικών
<talos-mintgr> [ Ειχα ένα θέμα στο mint μεταξύ του πυρήνα 3.19 και την Nvidia ]
<talos-mintgr> Δες αν το προβλημα φτιάχνει με ενα downgrade του πυρήνα
<thomas510> pos kano downgrade?
<thomas510> dokimasa na xanaperaso drivers alla tpt
<talos-mintgr> Ίσως να είναι τόσο απλό όσο το να διαλέξεις ενα παλίο πυρήνα κατα την εκκίνηση
<Radwan> γεια σας παιδειά, ειμαι ο ίδιος που σας ρώταγα χθες
<Radwan> Θέλω την βοηθειά σας σε κάτι τελευταίο...
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<geothom230> Anoniem4l
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-07
<alexandros> dionisos.irc.gr
<alexandros> kalispera
<alexandros> Kalhmera
<talos-mintgr> Καλημερά
<alexandros> ekana format kai perasa ubuntu 1 fora sthn zoh mou sto laptop mou fenonte endiaferon alla opos kathe kainourgio pragma exw polles apories ... pos gnorizo ean einai petuximeno to format kai exw egkatastish sosta olous tous drivers euxaristo ek ton proteron
<talos-mintgr> Η απάντηση ειναι απλή. Αν δουλέυει το περιφεριακό του δουλέυουν και οι οδηγοί
<talos-mintgr> Στους οδηγούς γραφικών nvidia/amd έχεις την επιλογή να περάσεις κλειστους οδηγούς
<talos-mintgr> Γενικά πάντως στο Linux τα πάντα δουλεέυουν ψς έχουν
<talos-mintgr> εκτος βέβαια απο τις περιπτώσεις που δεν δουλεύουν
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-06
<joostvb> καλημέρα
<ChrisGR> Hi all
<joostvb> hi ChrisGR
<ChrisGR> ti leie
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-07
<becoming_i> exit
<ChrisGR> Hi all
<ChrisGR> zei kaneis?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-08
<sotos> 8elw boi8eia
<sotos> συγνωμη για το γκρικλις. θελω βοηθεια
<kerato> ela soto ti epa8es file
<sotos> δεν μπορω να κανω ενημερωσεις γιατι μου λεει αυτο: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<kerato> dwse akrivws ti sou leei otan pas na kaneis update
<kerato> ke ti exei mesa to /etc/apt/sources.list sou
<sotos> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422)]/ vivid main restricted
<sotos> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<sotos> # newer versions of the distribution.
<sotos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted
<sotos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted
<sotos> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<sotos> ## distribution.
<sotos> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<sotos> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<sotos> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<sotos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial universe
<sotos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial universe
<sotos> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<sotos> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<sotos> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<sotos> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<sotos> ## security team.
<sotos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial multiverse
<kerato> oxi kai ta notes re
<sotos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial multiverse
<sotos> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<sotos> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<sotos> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<sotos> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<sotos> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<sotos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main restricted
<sotos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main restricted
<sotos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security universe
<sotos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security universe
<sotos> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security multiverse
<sotos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security multiverse
<sotos> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<sotos> ## 'partner' repository.
<sotos> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<sotos> ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<sotos> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner
<sotos> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner
<sotos> sorry den katalaba
<sotos> Hit:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid InRelease
<sotos> Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<sotos> Hit:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<sotos> Φέρε:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [94,5 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main Sources [22,1 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Sources [64 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe Sources [4804 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse Sources [732 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 Packages [83,0 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main i386 Packages [80,1 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:11 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main Translation-en [32,6 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:12 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [5687 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main DEP-11 64x64 Icons [27,2 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted amd64 Packages [64 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted i386 Packages [64 B]
<sotos> Hit:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos> Φέρε:17 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [158 B]
<sotos> Αγνόησε:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos> Φέρε:18 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe amd64 Packages [19,0 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:19 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe i386 Packages [19,0 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:20 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe Translation-en [12,3 kB]
<sotos> Φέρε:21 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [2325 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:22 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe DEP-11 64x64 Icons [4102 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:23 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse amd64 Packages [1176 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:24 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse i386 Packages [1344 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:25 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse Translation-en [628 B]
<sotos> Φέρε:26 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [201 B]
<sotos> Hit:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos> Αγνόησε:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos> Hit:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos> Αγνόησε:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos> Σφάλμα:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted Translation-en
<sotos>   Empty files can't be valid archives
<sotos> Μεταφορτώθηκαν 94,5 kB σε 1s (75,2 kB/s)
<sotos> Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Σφάλμα!
<kerato> ftanei
<sotos> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Empty files can't be valid archives
<kerato> to flood
<sotos> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sotos> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<sotos> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<sotos> τι εννοοεις με το flood? συγνωμη
<kerato> anoikse ligo ena terminal
<kerato> kai grapse afto
<kerato> sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<kerato> kai meta afto
<kerato> sudo apt-get update
<kerato> kai meta ksanadokimase
<sotos> οκ δοκιμαζω. ευχαριστω
<sotos> kerato se euxaristw. apo oti blepw kanei enimeroseis, opote komple
<kerato> ok
<kerato> me thn prwth entolh zivisame tis listes
<kerato> kai me to update tis ksanadhmiourghsame
<kerato> gia na ksereis kai ti egrapses
<sotos> na eisai kala
<ChrisGR> hi ubududes
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-10
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> robopal, kalisperes
<robopal> hi
<pc_magas> Είμαι στην Νησοντην μέγαν
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<George0k00> ξέρει κανείς από html, έχω μια απορία/πρόβλημα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-11
<pc_magas> MadAGu, kalisperes
<MadAGu> pc_magas: καλημέρες
<pc_magas> Έβαλα την 16.04
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το cryptocat?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-10
<zxliu> hello
<zxliu> warning bootsector lifted
<zxliu> keif?
<zxliu> kappa
<zxliu> kappa phi gamma
<zxliu> why aren't Greek soryty called holy order?
<zxliu> orthodoxy doesn't like the order?
<zxliu> cold sweat
<zxliu> agrhhhhh
<zxliu> cold sweat ivrit
<zxliu> kova gravametragnome
<zxliu> erry
<zxliu> martyrs name them one by one
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Πως μπορώ να ορίσω τον postfix να κάνει forward οταν λαμβάνει ένα email από 1 διεύθιυνση σε 1 άλλη?
<dorei> 50euro/hr pc_magas
<dorei> o tzampas pethane
<pc_magas> dorei, ean itan etsi 8a psoslamvana sysadmin file. Den rwto kalytera kai sto serverfault?
<dorei> den sou ftaime emeis poy eisai spagkoramenos
<dorei> kane oti katalavaineis
<kerato> hahah <3
<kerato> steile mail sth lista pc_magas , edw de mpainei kaneis
<pc_magas> dorei, A) File ton mailserver to stinw gia mko etsi oute kai egw zitw lefta B) H ennoia tou community einai to na dineis kai na lamvaneis voitheia metaksy xristwn kai enthusiasts DWREAN kai egw dinw dwrean kai lamvanw dwrean.
<dorei> se endusers osh dorean voh8eia 8eloun
<dorei> se epaggelmaties mono me plhrwmh
<dorei> ein aplo
<junka> @@
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-11
<zxliu> any person available for checking hashsums?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-04
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-05
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> παιδια έπεσε στην αντίληψη μου σημερα αυτό το «diaspora*», - δε το έχω ψάξει αλλά θέλώ -
<Tas-sos> τι παίζει με αυτό, το έχει δει/δουλέψει κανένας σας ;
<Tas-sos> σαν κοινονικό δύτκιο είναι; ( μπορεί να λέω χοντρή βλακεία τώρα :P )
<Tas-sos> είδα και αυτό εδώ : https://librenet.gr/ :/
<Tas-sos> παιδια!
<Tas-sos> το είδατε αυτό!! https://subz.xyz/news/5466-subs4freecom ???
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-07
<Tas-sos> παιδιά το έχετε δει αυτό ;
<Tas-sos> https://openstandards.ellak.gr/2018/06/07/min-afisete-tin-ee-na-katastrepsi-to-diadiktio-pite-mechri-tis-20-iouniou-stous-evrovouleftes-sas-na-to-sosoun/
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-09
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα. :)
<eugen57> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-10
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-09
<Tas-sos> Γίνεται να δημιουργήσω εφραρμογές για iOS μέσω μιας GNU/Linux διανομής ή χρειάζεται αναγκαστικά να έχω ένα μηχάνημα της Apple ?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-01
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-06
<Tas-sos> Σημαντικό άρθρο : https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/protecting-your-privacy-if-your-phone-taken-away
<groudon_> o/
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-07
<Tas-sos> Ωραίος ο τύπος εδώ : https://lbry.tv/@JustPerfection:7/how-to-create-a-gnome-extension-part-13:0
<groudon_> Tas-sos, δεν καταλαβαινω αγγλικα
<Tas-sos> groudon_: χμμ.. σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μακάρι να μπορούσα να βρω κάτι στα ελληνικά για να σου στείλω
<Tas-sos> αλά δυστηχώς νομίζω από το λίγο που το έχω ψάξει πως ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα
<Tas-sos> δεν υπάρχει κάτι
<Tas-sos> groudon_: πάντως έστω βλέποντας τι γράφει - αν σε ενδιαφέρει θα καταλάβεις κάποια πράμγατα
<groudon_> Ναί, εντάξει
